# Emperador 805 vintage acoustic



## Heathman

Hi there, This is my emperador 805, sounds incredible and has great action, This guitar was given to me sevreal years ago and I had some neck work done and have been enjoying it since and havn't seen another like it.
Thanks for looking !!


----------



## torndownunit

I think you may have forgot to attach the photo.

I have a cool old Emperador short scale bass. I rarely ever see any other Emerador stuff.


----------



## Heathman

*Not sure*

Hi there I am not sure how to create an album to show guitar....


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Heathman said:


> Hi there I am not sure how to create an album to show guitar....


Check in the "admin announcements" forum. There are instructions in there for posting pictures.


----------



## Heathman

*Thanks*

Got it thank you !!!!


----------



## torndownunit

really cool looking guitar.


----------



## LaRSin

*Emperader*

This is about 40 years old, But neck issues have made it unplayable , Just don't have the heart to get rid of it..Had it since new, My first Guitar I bout..
Been to a lot parties


----------



## Rita

*Emperador 805*

Hi:

Just wanted to let u know that I have a Emperador Guitar, looks just like yours. I have had it for years and its sounds great. When I gets a chance I will post a picture.


----------



## Rita

My Guitar looks just like this one that you have.


----------



## shoretyus

I just love Newfoundland place names.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## dodgechargerfan

LaRSin said:


> This is about 40 years old, But neck issues have made it unplayable , Just don't have the heart to get rid of it..Had it since new, My first Guitar I bout..
> Been to a lot parties


Sorry to dig up an old thread, but I just saw one of these for sale at a flea market.
Not in great shape, but it seemed solid.

Does anyone know what a fair price is for these?
I'm not having much luck with the search engines (other than bringing me here.  )


----------



## 47chev

LaRSin: i know this is an old thread, but i was looking around the internet for any info on my EMPERADOR acoustic electric guitar. I ran across this picture in "guitarscanada" and I assume it is yours. I use mine every week for jam night, my sticker is gone with the model and serial number. I think it is a 1968 model not sure. If you still have yours I would like to know more about these THANKS GARY LONG CLARKSBURG ONT [email protected]


----------

